# Démontage et remplacement du disque dur d'un Powerbook



## Arlequin (9 Novembre 2005)

Depuis plus d'un mois maintenant, après +/- 20 minutes d'utilisation "normale" de mon PB, le DD se met à ramer, la pizza colorée s'affole et tout se plante durant environ 10 minutes ! Après c'est la croix et la bannière pour retravailler correctement: lenteur, freeze, la totale quoi ! Mais jamais aucun message d'erreur ! 
J'ai, je pense, tout essayé: zapper la pram, effacer le disque dur et remettre un backup "fonctionnel", onyx, réparations des autorisations, retrait de la ram, test en mode "safe" (je ne sais plus exactement comment s'appelle, "verbose" je crois)...bref tout ça pour me rendre compte que dès que je modifiais l'inclinaison de mon portable, le DD imitait à s'y méprendre mon rasoir électrique ! 

Bref, ayant dépassé la garantie de 3 mois seulement et n'ayant pas envie de laisser mon PB durant 1 mois au service technique, j'ai entrepris le changement de mon disque dur avec mes petites mains. 

Grâce à l'excellent tuto de vincent (http://www.powerbook-fr.com/powerbook/demontage/alubook_12_g4_article53.html)
en 30 minutes mon PB s'est mis à revivre !!!!! enfin !!!!! 

J' ai bien entendu profité pour augmenter la capacité de 40 à 80Go. 

Modèle choisi: Toshiba MK8032GAX  80Go 5400T/min  (donc plus rapide aussi) à bon prix chez Macway

Je n 'ai pas encore pu me rendre compte de la hausse éventuelle de consommation électrique car je suis très souvent sur secteur, par contre, je peux affirmer qu'il n'y a pas de différence sonore, et que l'échauffement au poignet gauche n'est pas plus important que précédemment !! Par contre, et c'est peut être un impression, les vibrations sous le poignet me semble un poil plus importante, mais c'est vraiment pour chipoter !!! 

Donc, voilà, avis aux amateurs de bricolage: il est tout à fait possible de changer le disque dur de son portable soi même ! Et le gain de 40Go et de qques t/min ne sont vraiment pas négligeables !!! 

à +


----------



## Disto (17 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais changer le disque dur de mon powerbook qui est, je trouve, un peu léger (80 Go) au regard de ce que je veux faire (musique, vidéo...)

Simplement, je me demande si je peux installer un nouveau disque dur de plus de 80 Go ; je ne sais pas si ça existe sur powerbook. Quelqu'un a-t'il des tuyaux à donner pour cela ?

Merci


----------



## duracel (17 Octobre 2006)

Disto a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerais changer le disque dur de mon powerbook qui est, je trouve, un peu léger (80 Go) au regard de ce que je veux faire (musique, vidéo...)
> 
> ...


 
La capacité max qu'on trouve actuellement, cela doit être 120 go pour un disque dur pour portable.
Alors soit cela te convient et tu fais un peu de bricolage, soit tu optes pour un DD externe, plus gros et moins cher proportionnellement.


----------



## Disto (17 Octobre 2006)

duracel a dit:


> La capacité max qu'on trouve actuellement, cela doit être 120 go pour un disque dur pour portable.
> Alors soit cela te convient et tu fais un peu de bricolage, soit tu optes pour un DD externe, plus gros et moins cher proportionnellement.



Merci de ta réponse rapide. Tu as une idée du prix que cela représente un 120 Go ?
Et sais-tu où je peux trouver ça ?

Le souci du disque dur externe est que ça risque d'être un difficile à utiliser en permanence (en transport par exemple) surtout pour faire tourner des applications. C'est bien pour stocker mais pour le reste c'est moins pratique qu'un DD interne.


----------



## duracel (17 Octobre 2006)

Disto a dit:


> Merci de ta r&#233;ponse rapide. Tu as une id&#233;e du prix que cela repr&#233;sente un 120 Go ?
> Et sais-tu o&#249; je peux trouver &#231;a ?
> 
> Le souci du disque dur externe est que &#231;a risque d'&#234;tre un difficile &#224; utiliser en permanence (en transport par exemple) surtout pour faire tourner des applications. C'est bien pour stocker mais pour le reste c'est moins pratique qu'un DD interne.


 
Par exemple sur macway.


----------



## Disto (17 Octobre 2006)

duracel a dit:


> Par exemple sur macway.



Super, merci à toi de ces précisions.
J'ai vu qu'on pouvait sélectionner les différents modèles pour powerbook. Le mien ne fait que 12 pouces. Penses-tu que ça limite le choix ou puis-je installer les mêmes disques durs que sur un 15 voire 17 pouces ?


----------



## melaure (17 Octobre 2006)

Disto a dit:


> Super, merci à toi de ces précisions.
> J'ai vu qu'on pouvait sélectionner les différents modèles pour powerbook. Le mien ne fait que 12 pouces. Penses-tu que ça limite le choix ou puis-je installer les mêmes disques durs que sur un 15 voire 17 pouces ?



Les disques durs internes des PowerBook 12, 15 et 17" sont exactements les mêmes. Les capacités montent aujourd'hui jusqu'à 160 Go.

Si tu cherches un bon prix, je te recommande le comparateur de prix de PC Inpact

C'est comme ça que j'ai trouvé un 120 Go Samsung 5400 tr/mn à moins de 100 euros pour mon PB 15" HD. Il marche très bien d'ailleurs.


----------



## Disto (17 Octobre 2006)

Super, je sens que je vais rebooster un peu mon ordinateur !

Après, restera la manip à faire qui n'a pas l'air si compliquée mais qui nécessite tout de même un peu d'attention.

A +


----------



## Disto (17 Octobre 2006)

melaure a dit:


> Les disques durs internes des PowerBook 12, 15 et 17" sont exactements les mêmes. Les capacités montent aujourd'hui jusqu'à 160 Go.
> 
> Si tu cherches un bon prix, je te recommande le comparateur de prix de PC Inpact
> 
> C'est comme ça que j'ai trouvé un 120 Go Samsung 5400 tr/mn à moins de 100 euros pour mon PB 15" HD. Il marche très bien d'ailleurs.



Sur le lien que tu donnes, il semble que soient aussi concernés les ordinateurs PC. Si tu cliques sur portable, ça sera compatible Mac ou pas forcément ?


----------



## melaure (17 Octobre 2006)

Disto a dit:


> Sur le lien que tu donnes, il semble que soient aussi concern&#233;s les ordinateurs PC. Si tu cliques sur portable, &#231;a sera compatible Mac ou pas forc&#233;ment ?



Les disques durs sont les m&#234;mes sur PC, Mac et bien d'autres machines. C'est le formatage qui lui diff&#232;re (HFS, HFS+, FAT32, NTFS, etc ...) et qui d&#233;pend de l'OS que tu installes dessus.

Donc pas de soucis sur ce point. De plus j'ai d&#233;j&#224; upgrad&#233; une bonne vingtaine de Macs en m'approvisionant ches des assembleurs PC en disques durs et combos/graveurs de DVD


----------



## Disto (17 Octobre 2006)

melaure a dit:


> Les disques durs sont les mêmes sur PC, Mac et bien d'autres machines. C'est le formatage qui lui diffère (HFS, HFS+, FAT32, NTFS, etc ...) et qui dépend de l'OS que tu installes dessus.
> 
> Donc pas de soucis sur ce point. De plus j'ai déjà upgradé une bonne vingtaine de Macs en m'approvisionant ches des assembleurs PC en disques durs et combos/graveurs de DVD



D'accord, donc, si je comprends bien, il faut que je veille à ce que le formatage soit adapté à ma machine ou que je formate moi-même le disque dur d'une certaine manière.
D'abord quel est le formatage Mac adapté ? Par ailleurs, quelle est la manip pour effectuer le formatage de manière appropriée ?

Merci de tes conseils.


----------



## Disto (17 Octobre 2006)

Restera aussi la question de la réutilisation possible de l'ancien disque dur en disque dur externe. Je pense que ça ne devrait pas poser de problèmes.


----------



## melaure (17 Octobre 2006)

Disto a dit:


> D'accord, donc, si je comprends bien, il faut que je veille à ce que le formatage soit adapté à ma machine ou que je formate moi-même le disque dur d'une certaine manière.
> D'abord quel est le formatage Mac adapté ? Par ailleurs, quelle est la manip pour effectuer le formatage de manière appropriée ?
> 
> Merci de tes conseils.



Le formatage se fera à l'installation d'OS X. Quand tu démarres sur le DVD d'installation, à partir du moment où tu peux choisir la langue, tu as un menu en haut (je crois que c'est application) qui te propose une liste d'outils. Choisi Utilitaire de Disque. Il te permettra de formater ton disque dur voire de le partitionner si tu as besoin. En général on utilise le format HFS+ journalisé.



Disto a dit:


> Restera aussi la question de la réutilisation possible de l'ancien disque dur en disque dur externe. Je pense que ça ne devrait pas poser de problèmes.



Il te suffit simplement d'acquérir un boitier externe pour DD 2"5. Prend un boitier qui a au moins le FW400 ou le FW800 et si tu as besoin l'USB2 en plus. C'est surtout dans le cas où tu aurais besoin d'un DD externe bootable sur Mac PPC.


----------



## Disto (17 Octobre 2006)

melaure a dit:


> Le formatage se fera à l'installation d'OS X. Quand tu démarres sur le DVD d'installation, à partir du moment où tu peux choisir la langue, tu as un menu en haut (je crois que c'est application) qui te propose une liste d'outils. Choisi Utilitaire de Disque. Il te permettra de formater ton disque dur voire de le partitionner si tu as besoin. En général on utilise le format HFS+ journalisé.



Il te suffit simplement d'acquérir un boitier externe pour DD 2"5. Prend un boitier qui a au moins le FW400 ou le FW800 et si tu as besoin l'USB2 en plus. C'est surtout dans le cas où tu aurais besoin d'un DD externe bootable sur Mac PPC.[/quote]

Ce boitier, je le trouve sur Macway par exemple ?


----------



## Disto (17 Octobre 2006)

melaure a dit:


> Le formatage se fera à l'installation d'OS X. Quand tu démarres sur le DVD d'installation, à partir du moment où tu peux choisir la langue, tu as un menu en haut (je crois que c'est application) qui te propose une liste d'outils. Choisi Utilitaire de Disque. Il te permettra de formater ton disque dur voire de le partitionner si tu as besoin. En général on utilise le format HFS+ journalisé.



J'ai posté un peu trop vite mon précédent post. Un grand merci à toi pour tous tes tuyaux ; tu as gagné un bon point pour ta disponibilité et ta patience... Donc, si je comprends bien, après l'installation du nouveau disque dur, il me suffit d'insérer le DVD d'installation et de me laisser guidé pour le formatage et l'installation, c'est bien ça ?



melaure a dit:


> Il te suffit simplement d'acquérir un boitier externe pour DD 2"5. Prend un boitier qui a au moins le FW400 ou le FW800 et si tu as besoin l'USB2 en plus. C'est surtout dans le cas où tu aurais besoin d'un DD externe bootable sur Mac PPC.



Ce boitier, je le trouve sur Macway par exemple ?


----------



## JPTK (17 Octobre 2006)

Disto a dit:


> Ce boitier, je le trouve sur Macway par exemple ?




OUI


----------



## melaure (17 Octobre 2006)

@Disto

oui à la première question et pour la deuxième tous les revendeurs Macs proposent des boitiers. Compare un peu. Perso j'achête aux US des boitiers MacAlly chez OWC. Ils ont aussi les boitiers ClearLight et Alu de MacPower (un fabricant/distributeur qui a un des plus gros choix que j'ai trouvé) que tu retrouves chez le revendeur que tu as cité.


----------



## Disto (17 Octobre 2006)

Merci à tous pour vos conseils. C'est sympa de finir la journée en se disant qu'on a appris des tas de choses, grace à vous !
Je n'ai plus qu'à investir dans un DD et un boîtier DD externe et à me mettre au travail !

Bonne fin de journée


----------



## Disto (17 Octobre 2006)

Disto a dit:


> Super, je sens que je vais rebooster un peu mon ordinateur !
> 
> Après, restera la manip à faire qui n'a pas l'air si compliquée mais qui nécessite tout de même un peu d'attention.
> 
> A +



A propos, doit-on faire une sauvegarde particulière avant démontage où peut-on simplement installer le nouveau DD et importer les données de l'ancien après installation grace au DVD de Tiger et après avoir monté celui-ci en disque dur externe avec boitier ? 

Merci


----------



## melaure (18 Octobre 2006)

Disto a dit:


> A propos, doit-on faire une sauvegarde particulière avant démontage où peut-on simplement installer le nouveau DD et importer les données de l'ancien après installation grace au DVD de Tiger et après avoir monté celui-ci en disque dur externe avec boitier ?
> 
> Merci



Si tu veux avant de démonter ton portable, tu peux très bien cloner ton ancien disque sur le nouveau que tu mets dans le boîtier. Ainsi tu peux le tester en bootant sur le boitier. Si ça marche tu démontes tout et tu échanges les DD.


----------



## Disto (18 Octobre 2006)

melaure a dit:


> Si tu veux avant de démonter ton portable, tu peux très bien cloner ton ancien disque sur le nouveau que tu mets dans le boîtier. Ainsi tu peux le tester en bootant sur le boitier. Si ça marche tu démontes tout et tu échanges les DD.



Tiens oui, je n'avais pas pensé à ça ; merci du conseil. Clone2X peut être je pense une bonne solution. Du coup, ça éviterait de tout réinstaller sur le nouveau DD.
Par contre, comment tu fais pour démarrer sur un disque dur externe ? Il me semble qu'il y a une manip à faire au démarrage mais je ne vois pas précisément quoi.

Merci !


----------



## melaure (18 Octobre 2006)

Tu as aussi Carbon Copy Cloner en version 2.3 pour cloner efficacement.

Sinon quand tu redemarres ton Mac, appuis sur la touche alt jusqu'a ce qu'il te propose la liste de tous les volumes contenant un OS bootable. C'est aussi simple que ça


----------



## Disto (18 Octobre 2006)

Super, merci pour tout !
Bonne journée


----------



## JPTK (18 Octobre 2006)

melaure a dit:


> Tu as aussi Carbon Copy Cloner en version 2.3 pour cloner efficacement.



SuperDuper est plus efficace, son clone est vraiment parfait.


----------



## Disto (18 Octobre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> SuperDuper est plus efficace, son clone est vraiment parfait.



Oui mais il est payant il me semble, non ?


----------



## Disto (9 Novembre 2006)

melaure a dit:


> Les disques durs internes des PowerBook 12, 15 et 17" sont exactements les m&#234;mes. Les capacit&#233;s montent aujourd'hui jusqu'&#224; 160 Go.
> 
> Si tu cherches un bon prix, je te recommande le comparateur de prix de PC Inpact
> 
> C'est comme &#231;a que j'ai trouv&#233; un 120 Go Samsung 5400 tr/mn &#224; moins de 100 euros pour mon PB 15" HD. Il marche tr&#232;s bien d'ailleurs.



Je relance ce post apr&#232;s m'&#234;tre d&#233;cid&#233; &#224; changer moi-m&#234;me le disque dur de mon powerbook. Ca me fait un peu flipper mais, apr&#232;s avoir demand&#233; un devis &#224; un r&#233;parateur agr&#233;&#233;, le prix m'a paru tr&#232;s dissuasif (480 &#8364; HT un DD de 120 Go + 120 HT la manipulation...)

J'ai appel&#233; Apple pour avoir la r&#233;f&#233;rence d'un DD possible sur mon ordi mais ils n'ont pas &#233;t&#233; en mesure de me transmettre l'information.
Donc, &#233;tape suivante, petit tour chez Macway pour voir quel disque dur interne je peux installer. Premier blocage, je m'aper&#231;ois qu'il y a deux types de powerbook : aluminium ou titanium. Je n'ai aucune id&#233;e de quoi est fait le mien.
Comment puis-je le savoir ? Mon PB 12" a &#233;t&#233; achet&#233; en d&#233;cembre dernier ; &#231;a peut me donner une indication ? Sinon, j'ai d&#233;gott&#233; les informations suivantes ; &#231;a peut aider ?



A part &#231;a, le num&#233;ro de s&#233;rie peut-il m'&#234;tre utile ?

Sinon Melaure, tu me disais que les DD &#233;taient les m&#234;mes pour tous les mod&#232;les 12", 15" et 17" ; c'est bien &#231;a ? Je n'ai pas encore fait ce genre de manip alors je ne veux pas faire de b&#234;tises...

Merci d'avance !

edit : merci de ne pas jouer avec la taille des polices


----------



## duracel (9 Novembre 2006)

Ton PB 12' est forc&#233;ment un alu, car le titanium n'a exist&#233; qu'en 15'.

Et les DD pour protable sont des 2,5'. N'importe lequel ira. Surtout chez MAcWay, tout est pr&#233;vu pour que &#231;a marche sur un mac.


----------



## Disto (9 Novembre 2006)

duracel a dit:


> Ton PB 12' est forcément un alu, car le titanium n'a existé qu'en 15'.
> 
> Et les DD pour protable sont des 2,5'. N'importe lequel ira. Surtout chez MAcWay, tout est prévu pour que ça marche sur un mac.



Merci Duracel pour ta réponse. Maintenant je sais exactement ce qu'il me faut.
Je n'ai plus qu'à commander le disque dur et à me lancer dans la manip !

Bonne soirée !


----------



## Disto (9 Novembre 2006)

Disto a dit:


> Il te suffit simplement d'acquérir un boitier externe pour DD 2"5. Prend un boitier qui a au moins le FW400 ou le FW800 et si tu as besoin l'USB2 en plus. C'est surtout dans le cas où tu aurais besoin d'un DD externe bootable sur Mac PPC.



Ce boitier, je le trouve sur Macway par exemple ?[/quote]

J'y pense ; c'est facile à intégrer un DD 2,5" dans un boitier externe ? y a-t'il une manip particulière ou suffit-il juste de le mettre dans le boîtier ?

Merci !


----------



## Disto (9 Novembre 2006)

J'ai trouvé deux disques durs qui pourraient potentiellement faire l'affaire (160 Go IDE 5400 t et 2,5) : un Hitachi et un Seagate.

Le descriptif semble le même. Quelqu'un peut-il me conseiller l'un ou l'autre ?
Merci


----------



## Disto (21 Novembre 2006)

melaure a dit:


> Tu as aussi Carbon Copy Cloner en version 2.3 pour cloner efficacement.
> 
> Sinon quand tu redemarres ton Mac, appuis sur la touche alt jusqu'a ce qu'il te propose la liste de tous les volumes contenant un OS bootable. C'est aussi simple que ça



Bonjour,
Je relance ce post après avoir acheté un DD et un boîtier externe USB2.
J'ai cloné mon DD actuel sur le nouveau avec Clone 2X mais  n'ai pas encore démonté la machine. Il me semble qu'il faut aussi réparer les autorisations pour que ça fonctionne. Petite question ; est-ce possible de démarrer sur un DD externe en port USB ?


Par ailleurs, suffira-t'il simplement de mettre le nouveau DD (cloné sur l'ancien) pour que ça redémarre sans manip particulière après installation ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## duracel (21 Novembre 2006)

Disto a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je relance ce post après avoir acheté un DD et un boîtier externe USB2.
> J'ai cloné mon DD actuel sur le nouveau avec Clone 2X mais n'ai pas encore démonté la machine. Il me semble qu'il faut aussi réparer les autorisations pour que ça fonctionne. Petite question ; est-ce possible de démarrer sur un DD externe en port USB ?


Non, cela n'est possible qu'en firewire



Disto a dit:


> Par ailleurs, suffira-t'il simplement de mettre le nouveau DD (cloné sur l'ancien) pour que ça redémarre sans manip particulière après installation ?
> 
> Merci d'avance


Je ne sais pas.


----------



## Disto (21 Novembre 2006)

duracel a dit:


> Non, cela n'est possible qu'en firewire



Merci de ta réponse ; c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait.

Juste une précision, j'ai essayé de réparer les autorisations avec l'utilitaire système mais l'option "réparer les autorisations" reste en grisé si je sélectionne mon disque cloné. En clair, je ne peux pas réparer les autorisations sur le disque cloné parce que l'option "réparer les autorisations" n'est pas active tant que le disque dur cloné est sélectionn.
Est-ce parce qu'il est dans un boîtier avec port USB ?

Merci


----------



## Disto (14 Décembre 2006)

Et bien voilà, malgré quelques déboires, j'ai maintenant un disque dur de 160 Go (en fait plutôt 150) dans mon powerbook et on peut dire que ça fonctionne bien ; plus silencieux et, surtout, je me sens nettement moins à l'étroit ! Vive la musique et les vidéos qui prennent beaucoup de place !


----------



## divoli (15 Décembre 2006)

On peut dire que tu as une chance incroyable. Dans ces conditions, avoir pu faire fonctionner la garantie était inespérée. Tu as du tomber sur des techniciens pas trop regardant, ou alors très sympas.


----------



## Disto (15 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> On peut dire que tu as une chance incroyable. Dans ces conditions, avoir pu faire fonctionner la garantie était inespérée. Tu as du tomber sur des techniciens pas trop regardant, ou alors très sympas.



Oui, je pense que, comme on dit familièrement, j'ai le cul bordé de nouilles !
Le réparateur, qui a envoyé le Mac en réparation, était effectivement très sympa et, apparemment, les techniciens Apple n'ont pas trop regardé s'il y avait le disque dur d'origine ou pas ! Je ne vais pas m'en plaindre. Enfin, ça n'arrive pas à tous les coups.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Septembre 2007)

Bon ben moi j'ai un probl&#232;me similaire. Depuis quelque temps, j'entendais des petits bruits dans le disque dur de mon PowerBook G4 12", 1.33 Ghz.

Et depuis hier &#231;a s'est amplifi&#233;, rendant presque impossible une utilisation normale du PowerBook, lenteurs, gel, roue qui tourne, d&#233;marrage tr&#232;s lent (presque 5 minutes). 

Donc sans doute le disque dur qui est en train de rendre l'&#226;me. :/ Je passerai demain chez un revendeur pour voir &#224; quel tarif il me propose de le changer (je ne vais pas m'embarquer moi-m&#234;me dans cette manipulation).

J'ai deux trois questions. Mieux vaut prendre un disque dur &#224; 5400, qu'&#224; 7200 tours minute, pour une utilisation normale, non? Le format c'est bien un 2,5 pouces (pas 3,5)? 

Vous avez des marques, mod&#232;les &#224; conseiller? Histoire que je me pointe chez le revendeur en sachant ce que je veux exactement.


----------



## divoli (10 Septembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bon ben moi j'ai un probl&#232;me similaire. Depuis quelque temps, j'entendais des petits bruits dans le disque dur de mon PowerBook G4 12", 1.33 Ghz.
> 
> Et depuis hier &#231;a s'est amplifi&#233;, rendant presque impossible une utilisation normale du PowerBook, lenteurs, gel, roue qui tourne, d&#233;marrage tr&#232;s lent (presque 5 minutes).
> 
> ...



Il te faut un DD au format IDE ATA (2,5 pouces, bien s&#251;r).

Pour une utilisation normale (c'est-&#224;-dire sans chercher les grosses performances), je te conseillerais un 5400 rpm qui soulagera la batterie et l'autonomie.

Il y a celui-ci qui a bonne r&#233;putation (dans la s&#233;rie des Seagate Momentus). Il faudrait &#234;tre absolument s&#251;r qu'il s'adapte &#224; ton PB 12" (je ne suis pas technicien), mais &#224; priori &#231;a m'a l'air tout bon...

Il y a au moins 2 modos sur ce site qui pourraient te conseiller bien mieux que moi...


----------



## WebOliver (11 Septembre 2007)

L&#224; je fais les tests depuis le CD d'installation. L'Utilitaire de disque m'a signal&#233; des erreurs qu'il n'a pu r&#233;parer, et maintenant je passe l'Apple Hardware Test.

Mais bon, &#224; mon avis je pourrai pas le r&#233;cup&#233;rer, et mon Mac est quasi inutilisable en l'&#233;tat.


----------



## divoli (11 Septembre 2007)

Oui, mais là c'est vraiment caractéristique d'un disque qui va lâcher. Si c'est mécanique, l'utilitaire de disque ne pourra rien y changer...

C'est quasiment la fin. J'espère que tu as eu le temps de faire des sauvegardes...


----------



## WebOliver (11 Septembre 2007)

Pour les sauvegardes c'est ok: je prends toujours mes dispositions assez t&#244;t.  Pas de soucis de ce c&#244;t&#233; l&#224; donc.

Edit: l'Apple Hardware Test n'a d&#233;tect&#233; et signal&#233; aucun probl&#232;me. :mouais:


----------



## divoli (11 Septembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Edit: l'Apple Hardware Test n'a d&#233;tect&#233; et signal&#233; aucun probl&#232;me. :mouais:



Oui. Il me semble avoir lu &#224; plusieurs reprises, que quand le DD est sur le point de l&#226;cher, l'AHT ne d&#233;tecte rien.

L'OS va se ficher de plus en plus souvent. Jusqu'au d&#233;marrage o&#249; l'ordinateur ne retrouvera plus le DD (point d'interrogation)...


----------



## WebOliver (11 Septembre 2007)

L&#224; &#231;a va un peu mieux, mais y a pas de miracle: &#231;a va p&#233;ter tout soudain.


----------



## WebOliver (22 Septembre 2007)

Bon ben voil&#224;, j'ai un disque dur tout neuf de 120 Go dans mon portable. J'ai fait faire la r&#233;paration par un revendeur Apple.  A un tarif acceptable.


----------

